# Broad FDA Recall



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 2, 2018)

T


----------



## Muppet (Jan 4, 2018)

That's a problem, coupled by a shortage on some ACLS drugs and normal saline. Our EMS system went to the process of expired meds, using em first, usable 6 months out from expired date.

M.


----------



## snapt (Jan 4, 2018)

There goes our Narc box, Ketamine for everyone now! We're in the same boat as Muppet when it comes to Epi.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 4, 2018)

snapt said:


> There goes our Narc box, Ketamine for everyone now! We're in the same boat as Muppet when it comes to Epi.



Ketamine rocks. We did the pilot for excited delirium. Now, we are doing the pilot for pain and medication enhanced intubation (MEI).

EPI had never been proven to help in arrest, despite the obvious documented results we all learned about. No doubt, next go around for ACLS review in a few years, it will come out of EMS formulary. Vasopressin is in same boat but way more expensive. 

M.


----------



## snapt (Jan 4, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Ketamine rocks. We did the pilot for excited delirium. Now, we are doing the pilot for pain and medication enhanced intubation (MEI).
> 
> EPI had never been proven to help in arrest, despite the obvious documented results we all learned about. No doubt, next go around for ACLS review in a few years, it will come out of EMS formulary. Vasopressin is in same boat but way more expensive.
> 
> M.



We just got RSI + Ketamine in our scope as of the 1st, Ketamine has replaced Haldol for us as well and our MD is a proponent of it for just about anything.

Got a kick out of this.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 4, 2018)

They just approved our service for medication assisted intubation and told us calling it RSI is basically a swear word since intubation should never be "rapid." Ketamine and Versed for everyone!

Back on the topic of the thread though, seems the pharmacy that orders all the meds for my service got hit pretty hard with this recall. Fortunately, the narcs that we carry missed out. Would have a huge pain in the ass the take those out seeing as they were just added to our approved medication list, ordered, and stocked in our bags within the last 2 months.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Ketamine rocks. We did the pilot for excited delirium. Now, we are doing the pilot for pain and medication enhanced intubation (MEI).
> 
> EPI had never been proven to help in arrest, despite the obvious documented results we all learned about. No doubt, next go around for ACLS review in a few years, it will come out of EMS formulary. Vasopressin is in same boat but way more expensive.
> 
> M.



That conference would be worth attending.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Ketamine rocks. We did the pilot for excited delirium. Now, we are doing the pilot for pain and medication enhanced intubation (MEI).
> 
> EPI had never been proven to help in arrest, despite the obvious documented results we all learned about. No doubt, next go around for ACLS review in a few years, it will come out of EMS formulary. Vasopressin is in same boat but way more expensive.
> 
> M.


----------



## snapt (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for that awesome insight. There's a good Jocko Podcast from a while back with SSgt. Travis Mills who lost all 4 limbs in Afghanistan, he describes the experimental 'Ketamine Coma' he was put in for a few weeks to help stop his phantom pains from the amputation, he goes through the stages of hallucinations he went through for the next few weeks when he was brought out of the coma, fascinating stuff.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------

